
Can a spam filter play chess? - JPLeRouzic
http://dbacl.sourceforge.net/spam_chess.html
======
gus_massa
It would be nice to implement this as an email address where you can send
email to play. (A web interface would be easier to use, but it breaks part of
the fun.)

